# Suddenly Avoiding interaction



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello!
My 1 year and 16 day old female that I've had since she was born has been avoiding interaction lately. I've handled her a lot since birth and she's always been shy and timid, but she is running away from my hand when it's time for her to get handled. I've never done anything to hurt her (or any of my rats). Why is she avoiding me all of a sudden? 

Thanks!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She may have been spooked by something, this can be a noise outside of our audio range, maybe a new smell (particularly preditor like cat or ferret) or just something we cant pick up on. I would treat her normally and ignore her being freaked out, if you are overly gentle and cautious you can actually reinforce the fearful behaviour. I tend to just pick them up and get them out as normal, even if they act all jumpy / frozen. They quickly settle down when back to normal routine.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't have any new cats or ferrets. The newest creatures I have gotten were from a couple months ago, and they're fish. I don't think that we've changed anything in our house for awhile.

Cuppy seems to be losing weight too. She used to be thin, but then she got to a healthy weight, now she is thin again.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I was listening to her breathing just a second ago. Her breath has always been short and quick. But she makes this sort of squeak noise every couple seconds, sort of like a honky-squeak.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

It sounds like a rat hiccup.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rat hiccups are usually silent. If it last more than a few minutes, it could be an URI and a vet visit would be a good idea.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

It's a little scarcer than a few seconds, but it has lasted about 10+ minutes. 

Are there any at-home remedies for URI? The roads are supposed to snow and freeze tomorrow. How much would a Vet Visit for rats cost? I'm a tad low on funds right now :T


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rat vet care will vary greatly depending on where you leave. Around $30-50 for a visit. To that you will have to add the cost of the medicine and potential x-rays. 

You could apply for a creditcare account. It is a credit card but only for medical expenses i cluding vet care. It has no interest rates if you pay within the promotional petiod. I use that to pay for my last vet visit. 

You could try a small piece dark chocolate 60-80%, and warm mist like holding your rat in the bathroom with your shower on. Make sure the room temperature is at least 70F, and keep the temperature as constant as possible.

I always have amoxycillin on hand for emergency like that. You would normally need a prescription, but it can be bought on the web at fish supply websites. If it is pneumonia you will another antibiotic like doxycycline and/or baytril. All of them can be bought online but I would recommend a vet visit to be sure what's going on with your rats.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll try to look into the creditcare thing. 

I'll do the mist thing tonight, but we don't have any dark chocolate on hand. When my rat was dying from Mycho (I don't think that's spelled right), someone said Honey would help along with the Dark Chocolate and warm mist. Does Honey help for URI too?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

That person might have refered to the New Zealand Manuka honey. It is believed to have some antibiotic properties...I have some home but never gave any to my rats so I don't know. It wouldn't hurt but won't be enough.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

That is where I got my amoxycillin from:http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-mox-amoxicillin-30-count.html 

but again a vet visit would be quicker if you can afford it. If it is myco other antobiotics will be necessary. However a URI will usually kill a rat faster than myco that takes longer to be deadly, that is why it is always good to have some amo on hands.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Boy, I hope I'm overreacting on her situation.

Should I quarantine her?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Has she been making those sounds since last time? Make sure she eats and drinks. Does she have porphyrin around eyes and nose?


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Last time?

And she has a little around her nose, but isn't that normal?

I fed her a bit of kale a bit ago, which she chomped a little piece of.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is too late to quarantine her now. Plus it will stress her even more making things worse. You only quarantine new rats usually. 

I meant was it the only time she made those noises? Although rat hiccups are usually silent, sometimes they might not. If she has done those noises only once it could be hiccups.

If she shows other signs like not eating (or eating less), not drinking, squinting eyes, hunched back...she is most likely sick.

A little Porphyrin around eyes/nose when a rat FIRST wake up is usually believed to be normal. However if you see porphyrin after that, it is likely a sign of disease.

Make sure her cage is very clean, especially her favorite sleeping spot. Bacteria in the urine turn urea into ammonia that will scar their lungs and make URI very likely.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I think she just woke up, yeah.

I can't really tell if her back is hunched, or if she hasn't been eating or drinking. She did eat the Kale though, so she is eating at least that.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

And I don't recall her making this noise before.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Keep a close eye on her and if she is making more weird noises or breathing using her mouth go see a vet right away as it means she is very sick. Put your rat against your ears (rat phoning) and listen to her heart/lungs. Do you only hear her heart or congestion in her lungs too?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Healthy vs. Sick rat sounds:http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks/


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I listened to the first video, Rose's Noise, and when I phone Cuppy she sounds a lot like that. There's a sort of clicking sound coming from inside of her, though.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

This probably has nothing to do with the situation, but she seems to be sort of fluffier and softer furred. Is she just extra furry today or..?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh no that is not good. The clicking sound is from a URI or pneumonia or both. She needs antibiotics as soon as possible. The fluffier fur is also a sign of illness/pain. So sorry, but you should bring her to a vet.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I really can't afford it right now, I would seriously chop off a foot if it meant she would live. 
I'll try to call a vet tomorrow though and see if they give away advice.

I'll look around as soon as possible if I can find any antibiotics for her.

Will she live if I can't get her to a vet? If not, how long would you say she has? I want to make her as happy as she can if she's going to die soon.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is difficult to say...could be a few days or a few weeks. 

I just posted links on another post on where to buy antibiotics online without a prescription...however, I would not advise to do that without a vet diagnosis. 

You could try to contact a dog/ cat rescue to see if they have any of those antobiotics on hands but it is a long shot...have you try to apply for CareCredit? You can easily get a line of credit even with a bad credit score I believe. No interest if paid within a predetermined time line. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?300793-Online-Medications


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Fluffy fur can also mean that they feel threatened or my rats get fluffier right before they get sleepy.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll look for a cat or dog rescue nearby that's open on Wednesdays to call. 
Would a Petsmart or Petco carry the antibiotics? They're both only about 45 minutes away and I would be willing to make the trip.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't believe they do, but not 100% sure. Call first. Try to Google "rat rescue + where you live", they would most likely have some on hands.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe post on Craigslist...maybe someone close to you breed rats and would have some on hands, but really a vet is best. Maybe your vet will be willing to do you credit, some do.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

The closest Rat Rescue is an hour and a half away. I don't know if we'll be able to go there considering the possible road conditions and my budget.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Contact them anyway to ask if they can help...maybe someone might be willing to do half the trip...what state are you living in?


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd prefer not to share for safety, but somewhere in the Central Time Zone.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

The clicking inside her seems to have toned down a bit..?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I understand it was just on the off chance of us living close by.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

What's the temperature of the room she is in?


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

The room is around 67-68, but they sleep in a very well installation pouch that they hardly ever come out of. The pouches are pretty warm though. My parents don't want to crank the heat up much more, but the room that they stay in traps heat better for some reason.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The Rat Guide recommend a room temperature between 72F and 80F for pet rats. See if you can increase the temperature a bit since she is already sick

http://ratguide.com/care/environment/housing_needs.php


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Why haven't I heard of this before? :T Hm...
I'll see what I can do about this. Is there any other way I can give them heat? A lamp even?

I feel horrible for not knowing the heat thing  Hopefully I can get the temp back on track.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe a portable electric radiator. I know rats do not do well with air drafts so not sure about a heater that blows heat.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll look around to see if we have one.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If it is an URI and/or pneumonia the only way to save her is to get her the antibiotics she needs. there is no other way. If the vet is not rat savvy, you will have to go prepared by printing info from the web on rats URI and pneumonia to make sure the vet prescribes the correct antibiotics.


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it's imperative that you get your rattie to a vet. Is there someone who could lend you money? Or maybe the vet would accept a "down payment" and let you pay the rest monthly. My sister has such arrangements in Maine. Good luck! I hope she stays well and gets friendly again!


----------

